# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Gabriele D'Annunzio (poezi)

## broken_smile

LA PIOGGIA NEL PINETO


Taci. Su le soglie
del bosco non odo
parole che dici
umane; ma odo
parole più nuove
che parlano gocciole e foglie
lontane.
Ascolta. Piove
dalle nuvole sparse.
Piove su le tamerici
salmastre ed arse,
piove sui pini
scagliosi ed irti,
piove su i mirti
divini,
su le ginestre fulgenti
di fiori accolti,
su i ginepri folti
di coccole aulenti,
piove su i nostri volti
silvani,
piove su le nostre mani
ignude,
su i nostri vestimenti
leggeri,
su i freschi pensieri
che l'anima schiude
novella,
su la favola bella
che ieri
t'illuse, che oggi m'illude,
o Ermione.
Odi? La pioggia cade
su la solitaria
verdura
con un crepitio che dura
e varia nell'aria secondo le fronde
più rade, mmen rade.
Ascolta. Risponde
al pianto il canto
delle cicale
che il pianto australe
non impaura,
né il ciel cinerino.
E il pino
ha un suono, e il mirto
altro suono, e il ginepro
altro ancora, stromenti
diversi
sotto innumerevoli dita.
E immensi
noi siam nello spirito
silvestre,
d'arborea vita viventi;
e il tuo volto ebro
è molle di pioggia
come una foglia,
e le tue chiome
auliscono come
le chiare ginestre,
o creatura terrestre
che hai nome
Ermione.
Ascolta, Ascolta. L'accordo
delle aeree cicale
a poco a poco
più sordo
si fa sotto il pianto
che cresce;
ma un canto vi si mesce
più roco
che di laggiù sale,
dall'umida ombra remota.
Più sordo e più fioco
s'allenta, si spegne.
Sola una nota
ancor trema, si spegne,
risorge, trema, si spegne.
Non s'ode su tutta la fronda
crosciare
l'argentea pioggia
che monda,
il croscio che varia
secondo la fronda
più folta, men folta.
Ascolta.
La figlia dell'aria
è muta: ma la figlia
del limo lontana,
la rana,
canta nell'ombra più fonda,
chi sa dove, chi sa dove!
E piove su le tue ciglia,
Ermione.
Piove su le tue ciglia nere
sì che par tu pianga
ma di piacere; non bianca
ma quasi fatta virente,
par da scorza tu esca.
E tutta la vita è in noi fresca
aulente,
il cuor nel petto è come pesca
intatta,
tra le palpebre gli occhi
son come polle tra l'erbe,
i denti negli alveoli
son come mandorle acerbe.
E andiam di fratta in fratta,
or congiunti or disciolti
(e il verde vigor rude
ci allaccia i melleoli
c'intrica i ginocchi)
chi sa dove, chi sa dove!
E piove su i nostri volti
silvani,
piove su le nostre mani
ignude,
su i nostri vestimenti
leggeri,
su i freschi pensieri
che l'anima schiude
novella,
su la favola bella
che ieri
m'illuse, che oggi t'illude,
o Ermione.

----------


## broken_smile

O FALCE DI LUNA CALANTE


O falce di luna calante
che brilli su lacque deserte,
o falce dargento, qual mèsse di sogni
ondeggia al tuo mite chiarore qua giù!

Aneliti brevi di foglie,
sospiri di fiori dal bosco
esalano al mare: non canto non grido
non suono pe l vasto silenzio va.

Oppresso damor, di piacere,
il popol de vivi saddorme...
O falce calante, qual mèsse di sogni
ondeggia al tuo mite chiarore qua giù!

----------


## broken_smile

TRISTEZZA

Tristezza, tu discendi oggi dal Sole.
La tua specie mutevole è la nube
del cielo, e son le spume
del mare gli orli del tuo lino lungo.

Sembri Ermione, sola come lei
che pel silenzio vienti incontro sola
traendo in guisa d'ala il bianco lembo.
Sì le somigli, ch'io m'ingannerei
se non vedessi ciocca di viola
su la sua gota umida ancor del nembo.
Ha tante rose in grembo
che la spina dell'ultima le punge
il mento e glie l'ingemma d'un granato.
Come fauno barbato
accosto accosto mòrdica le rose
il capricorno sordido e bisulco.

----------


## broken_smile

> LA PIOGGIA NEL PINETO
> 
> 
> Taci. Su le soglie
> del bosco non odo
> parole che dici
> umane; ma odo
> parole più nuove
> che parlano gocciole e foglie
> ...


Shiu ne pishnaje

Hesht. Ne pragjet
e pyllit nuk degjoj
fjalet qe thuhen
njerezore; por degjoj
fjale me te reja
qe flasin pikeza e flete
te largeta.
Degjo. Bie shi
nga rete e shperndara.
Bie mbi marete
e kripura e te thara
bie mbi pisha
te kreshperta e te leskruara,
bie mbi mersinat
hyjnore,
mbi gjineshtrat xixelluese
me lule te tufezuara,
mbi dellinjat e shpesha
me kokrra terekendshme,
bie mbi fytyrat tona
pyjore,
bie mbi duart tona
cullake,
mbi veshjet tona
te lehta, 
mbi mendimet e fresketa
qe çel shpirti
ne rrefime, 
mbi perallen e bukur
qe dje
te mashtroi, qe sot te mashtron,
o Ermion.

***

Degjon? Shiu bie 
mbi barishten
vetmitare
e nje frushellime qe rri
e leviz najer
sipas degeve
me trralla, pak trralla
degjo. I pergjiet
vajtimit me kenge
gjinkalla
qe vaji i stuhise
se frikeson
as qielli i perhirte.
E pisha
ka nje tingull, e dellinja
tjeter tingull, e gjineshtra
tjeter akoma, vegla
te ndryshme
ner gishta te panumert.
Dhe te zhytur
ne jemi ne shpirtin pyjor,
frymore me jete te drunjte;
e fytyra e jote e dehur
eshte njomur nga shiu,
si nje gjethe,
e leshrat e tua
kundermojne sikur
gjineshtrat rrezore,
o krijese tokesore
qe e ke emrin
Ermione.

***

Degjo, degjo. Akordi
i gjinkallave ajrore
pak nga pak
me i shurdhet
behet nen vajtimin
qe rritet;
po nje kenge aty perzihet
me e ngjirrur
qe nga poshte ngrihet
nga e ujshmja hije e larget.
Me e shurdhet, me e mekur,
pakesohet, shuhet.
Vetem nje note
ende dridhet, shuhet,
rizgjohet, dridhet, shuhet
Nuk degjohet zeri i detit.
Tani degjohet mbi degen e tere
me shushurime
shiu i argjendte
qe kullon,
me shushurime qe nderron
sipas degeve
me tplota, pak tplota.
Degjo.
Bija e ajrit
ka heshtur; por bija
e lymit te larget,
bretkoca,
nen hijen me te thelle kendon,
kushedi ku, kushedi ku!
E bie shi mbi qerpiket e tu
Ermion.

***

Bie shi mbi qerpiket e tu te zinj
sa dukesh sikur qan
por nga kenaqesia; jo e bardhe
pothuajse gjelberoshe,
sikur te dilje nga levozhga.
Jeta e jone eshte e fresket
e erekendshme,
zemra ne gjoks eshte si pjeshka
e paprekur,
permes qepallave syte
si burime neper bar,
dhembet ne gezhoja
jane si bajamet e athta.
E shkojme nga driza ne drize,
-here ngjitas, here veças 
(dhe bari fort i eger
na i lidh thembrat
ngaterron gjunjet)
kushedi ku, kushedi ku!
E bie shi mbi fytyrat tona
malore,
bie mbi duart tona
cullake,
mbi veshjet tona
te lehta, 
mbi mendimet e fresketa
qe shpirti çel
ne rrefime,
mbi perallen e bukur
qe dje
me mashtroi, qe sot te mashtron
o Ermion.


perktheu Islam Spahiu

----------


## broken_smile

Gabriele D'Annunzio or d'Annunzio[1] (ennobled by the King of Italy in 1924 as Principe di Montenevoso; 12 March 1863, Pescara, Abruzzo  1 March 1938) was an Italian poet, journalist, novelist, dramatist, and daredevil. His role in politics is controversial due to his influence on the Italian Fascist movement and his status as the alleged forerunner of Benito Mussolini.

At the height of his success, D'Annunzio was celebrated for the originality, power and decadence of his writing. Although his work had immense impact across Europe, and influenced generations of Italian writers, his fin de siècle works are now little known, and his literary reputation has always been clouded by his fascist associations. Indeed, even before his fascist period, he had his strong detractors. A New York Times review in 1898 of his novel The Intruder referred to him as "evil", "entirely selfish and corrupt".[12] Three weeks into its December 1901 run at the Teatro Constanzi in Rome, his tragedy Francesca da Rimini was banned by the censor on grounds of morality.[13]

A prolific writer, his novels in Italian include Il piacere (The Child of Pleasure, 1889), Il trionfo della morte (The Triumph of Death, 1894), and Le vergini delle rocce (The Virgins of the Rocks, 1896). He wrote the screenplay to the feature film Cabiria (1914) based on episodes from the Second Punic War. D'Annunzio's literary creations were strongly influenced by the French Symbolist school, and contain episodes of striking violence and depictions of abnormal mental states interspersed with gorgeously imagined scenes. One of D'Annunzio's most significant novels, scandalous in its day, is Il fuoco (The Flame of Life) of 1900, in which he portrays himself as the Nietzschean Superman Stelio Effrena, in a fictionalized account of his love affair with Eleonora Duse. His short stories showed the influence of Guy de Maupassant. He was also associated with the bizarre Italian noblewoman Luisa Casati, an influence on his novels and one of his mistresses.

The 1911 Encyclopædia Britannica wrote of him:

The work of d' Annunzio, although by many of the younger generation injudiciously and extravagantly admired, is almost the most important literary work given to Italy since the days when the great classics welded her varying dialects into a fixed language. The psychological inspiration of his novels has come to him from many sourcesFrench, Russian, Scandinavian, Germanand in much of his earlier work there is little fundamental originality.

His creative power is intense and searching, but narrow and personal; his heroes and heroines are little more than one same type monotonously facing a different problem at a different phase of life. But the faultlessness of his style and the wealth of his language have been approached by none of his contemporaries, whom his genius has somewhat paralysed. In his later work [meaning as of 1911], when he begins drawing his inspiration from the traditions of bygone Italy in her glorious centuries, a current of real life seems to run through the veins of his personages. And the lasting merit of D'Annunzio, his real value to the literature of his country, consists precisely in that he opened up the closed mine of its former life as a source of inspiration for the present and of hope for the future, and created a language, neither pompous nor vulgar, drawn from every source and district suited to the requirements of modern thought, yet absolutely classical, borrowed from none, and, independently of the thought it may be used to express, a thing of intrinsic beauty. As his sight became clearer and his purpose strengthened, as exaggerations, affectations, and moods dropped away from his conceptions, his work became more and more typical Latin work, upheld by the ideal of an Italian Renaissance.

In Italy some of his poetic works remain popular, most notably his poem "La pioggia nel pineto" (The Rain in the Pinewood), which exemplifies his linguistic virtuosity as well as the sensuousness of his poetry.

----------


## broken_smile

Voglio un amore doloroso




Voglio un amore doloroso, lento, 

che lento sia come una lenta morte, 

e senza fine (voglio che più forte 

sie della morte) e senza mutamento. 




Voglio che senza tregua in un tormento 

occulto sien le nostre anime assorte; 

e un mare sia presso a le nostre porte, 

solo, che pianga in un silenzio intento. 




Voglio che sia la torre alta granito, 

ed alta sia così che nel sereno 

sembri attingere il grande astro polare. 




Voglio un letto di porpora, e trovare 

in quellombra giacendo su quel seno, 

come in fondo a un sepolcro, lInfinito.

----------


## broken_smile

Kjo nuk eshte e d'Annunzio-s por me pelqen ta vendos ketu..
nje nder te preferuarat e mija..


DAFFODILS 

_I wandered lonely as a cloud 
That floats on high o'er vales and hills, 
When all at once I saw a crowd, 
A host, of golden daffodils; 
Beside the lake, beneath the trees, 
Fluttering and dancing in the breeze. 

Continuous as the stars that shine 
And twinkle on the Milky Way, 
They stretched in never-ending line 
Along the margin of a bay: 
Ten thousand saw I at a glance, 
Tossing their heads in sprightly dance. 

The waves beside them danced; but they 
Out-did the sparkling waves in glee: 
A poet could not but be gay, 
In such a jocund company: 
I gazedand gazedbut little thought 
What wealth the show to me had brought: 

For oft, when on my couch I lie 
In vacant or in pensive mood,
They flash upon that inward eye 
Which is the bliss of solitude; 
And then my heart with pleasure fills, 
And dances with the daffodils._ 

William Wordsworth

----------


## andreas

Un capolavoro come "LA NAVE"

----------

